# Detailed The GOAT today.....



## Spiz641 (Jan 17, 2006)

*All Mothers Products was used 
Mothers Reflections Wax & 2 Coats of Reflections Top Coat 
Incredible stuff *


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nice. the fastest color:willy:


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

THAT looks AWESOME Spiz! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Your hard work paid off better than mine did, I fear. 

I used the cheapy version of Zymol. Mine turned out sweet, but probably not that good.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Damn,I had to go get my sunglasses,car looks swwwwweeeeeeet.:cool


----------



## wiscgoathead (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks good this weekend I`m doing ours.And for sure the fastest color.


----------

